# Barnwood Picture Frame Pinailing Wonkiness



## JohnnyCanuck (Jan 17, 2021)

Has anyone experienced 23 ga. pins popping through the face of your wood? I bought a pin nailer to secure my picture frames while the glue dried. The frames are 2 in. wide, mitred on 45 deg. The wood is barnwood and pretty hard. I applied my glue and popped a few pins on ea. side of a given corner and when I flipped it over about 1/2 of them were sticking out like a pin cushion. I think root cause is hardness and grain but I am a noob with this tool so maybe it was me.

I tried toe nail clippers (edges are too soft) and bought some small clippers at Harbor Freight (pins too hard) but nothing works well for neatly removing them. Any ideas?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

thin gauge pin nails will follow the grain and often come out where not intended.
such as a finger or thumb.
take that into consideration and try to "see" which route the nail will follow before pulling the trigger.


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

It is not uncommon for 23 Gauge pins - and sometimes larger fasteners - to follow the grain. If the annular rings run out to the surface of your workpiece, you'll likely find that the pins will follow them and break through the surface. It's difficult to clip them flush with the surface once they've broken through. I find it easier to grab the protruding end with a pair of pliers and pull the pin completely out. If you're careful, you can usually remove a 23 gauge pin with very little damage to your workpiece. You can sometimes avoid the problem by firing the pin at an angle away from the runout, but not always.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Use a band clamp instead of pin nailer.









Nails are *not* a substitute for clamps!

Norm convinced too many that a pin nailer is a legit substitute for clamps - just until the glue dries.

Many of us take pride in *not* using metal fasteners in a project.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

18 gauge brads will do the same thing as John Smith described. The worst is when they come out where you don't expect and go through your finger. Don't ask me how I know.(i had a ton of 2" brads and used them for everything to save money)


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I use end wire cutters and a file if that happens.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Pins have a chiseled points. 
This causes the pins to turn. (especially if they hit hard grain)

If you hold the gun parallel with the work surface, the pins are more than likely to come out the top or bottom.

You need to hold the gun perpendicular to the work surface, so that the pins go left or right staying in the wood.

I've never had luck getting them out. If you can get on the end with some needle nose pliers, wiggle them back and forth until they break. Usually they will break a hair below the surface, might have to take a punch to set them. Going to leave a hole no matter what you do.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

+1

Blowing out the side is not uncommon (great reason to not have your fingers in that area!)
The chisel point exasperates the problem. Turn the nailer 90 degrees and try again.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I agree with Lee Roy pin nails need carful attention to the firing angle.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

I would also use shorter pins. I don't generally use pins longer than 1".


----------



## JohnnyCanuck (Jan 17, 2021)

Thanks to everyone for your replies. John Smith - perfect illustration of how grain will vector the pin. Okay I'm gonna get myself a band clamp and try that for the next one(s). At least it won't be expensive. I think I'll also play with turning the gun 90 to see if that makes a difference. What else? Oh yeah, gotta try and salvage my frame. Unlikely I can pull the pins out or thru the wood without marring it too much. Maybe just nip and file as suggested.

Added pressure - this frame is a house-warming gift for a finish carpenter friend so he won't be impressed if it's got obvious flaws. Good time to try my first picture frame, right?


----------



## JohnnyCanuck (Jan 17, 2021)

Just noticed I never completed this post. I tried a pair of nippers but the jaws were too soft. What worked was simply grabbing with a pair of pliers and wiggling back-n-forth until it broke off (somewhat below the wood surface so they don't show much either). For my next frame I bought a band clamp and glued the corners. One corner wasn't quite 90 (miter had a gap) so I pinned that one with the gun turned 90 and only one pin popped out. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

> 18 gauge brads will do the same thing as John Smith described. The worst is when they come out where you don't expect and go through your finger. Don't ask me how I know.(i had a ton of 2" brads and used them for everything to save money)
> 
> - SMP


Sadly I don't have to ask how you know…pencil trim around the top of cheap MDF medicine cabinet and I didn't have any 5/8" brads in my bag.


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

When that happens to me I pull them all the way through with pliers, twisting a little helps.


----------

